
Poolside.fm - MrBuddyCasino
https://poolside.fm/
======
avip
I have no idea what's that and why it exists but I like it!

The UI is brilliant, and everything just works. Not that it's doing anything
as such.

~~~
badrabbit
"UI is like a joke. If you have to explain it,it's bad."

~~~
eru
If you can get away without explaining it explicitly, that's great.

But if you make a user interface for eg pilots to fly a plane, there are other
things to optimize for than not-having-to-explain-anything.

Similar considerations apply in less extreme scenarios, too.

~~~
badrabbit
You shouldn't use a button where every other plane uses a lever, or a new term
for a label to describe added functions when you can easily use a modifier of
an existing similar label. It means things like that. Pilots know the UI of
planes so newer planes should need minimal explanation of the UI to pilots is
that the philosophy means, it does not mean new planes should have pretty ui
anyone off the street can understand

------
guessmyname
I have been using the macOS menu bar application for a while [1].

There used to be a page [2] linking to it, but it seems they deleted it.

Surprisingly, the app is fully native [3] and that’s why I keep it around.

Here is a screenshot [4] in case anyone is curious to see how it looks.

[1] [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/poolside-
fm/HeyThereHotSt...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/poolside-
fm/HeyThereHotStuff.zip)

[2] [https://poolside.fm/mac/](https://poolside.fm/mac/)

[3] [https://pastebin.com/raw/9j45WN00](https://pastebin.com/raw/9j45WN00)

[4] [https://i.imgur.com/k0Ahk6h.png](https://i.imgur.com/k0Ahk6h.png)

~~~
adam_albrecht
Downloaded it, but it asked for permission to use MacOS' accessibility
features, which I thought was weird.

But they mention iOS and mac apps on the site coming soon and have an email
signup form.

~~~
dhosek
A lot of non-accessibility apps use the accessibility features to do things
like window resizing and clipboard management. Looking at my relatively
pristine MacBook Pro's settings, I've got Flycut and Rectangle (expected) and
less expectedly Dropbox and Aquamacs with accessibility access.

I think (but could be wrong) that it's a relatively low-risk permission to
grant.

~~~
jitl
It’s a risky permission. It allows the app to read keystrokes and manipulate
other apps as though they were receiving input from the user.

~~~
londons_explore
Agreed. Accessibility permission gives pretty much root access, since you can
click anything and give yourself any other permissions.

------
latchkey
Cute: [https://github.com/Poolside-FM](https://github.com/Poolside-FM)

Menubar: [https://github.com/JoaoTMDias/poolside-fm-
player](https://github.com/JoaoTMDias/poolside-fm-player)

~~~
SomaticPirate
It looks like the first repo list is intentionally left empty?

~~~
DrScump
More Git _lost_ than Git _hub_.

------
chrisfrantz
I want more of this kind of internet.

~~~
kube-system
Unfortunately, I can't find Windows RG in HTML5, but there's this:

[https://www.windows93.net/](https://www.windows93.net/)

~~~
Pigo
Thanks. The only thing that doesn't click with me and a lot of these kinds of
sites, is that I was never an Apple user. There were some at school, but I
started with early Windows. Not making a value judgement, just saying I have
very little nostalgia for Apple because I didn't use it.

~~~
raziel2p
Did you reply to the wrong comment or something?

~~~
Pigo
Not sure how that happened. I had replied to a comment where someone posted a
link to [https://www.windows93.net/](https://www.windows93.net/)

Sorry for the confusion.

------
songzme
The onboarding experience is so good. I was dropped into a nostalgic interface
that I recognized and I immediately knew what was going on and started
exploring. Everything made sense and I happily signed up. Good Job!

~~~
craze3
I had the opposite experience. There was no context or description provided by
the author, and the website is confusing and has stuff flying all over it.
Furthermore, their Soundcloud API access is already revoked, so there is no
music playing, thus making it even more confusing. I'm all for novelty
websites, but this is a mess.

~~~
aosaigh
The website is confusing? It's a desktop layout, how could it be any more
familiar? Also there's a message explaining the API access issue.

~~~
Reebz
Without passing comment on the contributors in this comment string, I think we
will find more often either a jarring or nostalgic reaction to design elements
depending on if your formative technology experiences were on Apple II’s, DOS,
and Win3.1 or iPhones, iPads, and Alexa.

------
chrisco255
"I’ve been into ‘80s/‘90s design for years, I can’t shake it, it’s just so
full of fun and positivity."

80s music strikes me as this way. Even the breakup songs have this upbeat
vive.

~~~
lucasverra
Maybe it’s a scientific research question. Maybe as everything pop / media was
limited/produced/organized we as consumers could only be hit with heavy
filtered (see nice and consumable from bigcorps) content ?

~~~
chrisco255
Maybe it was the fact that media didn't play as dominant a role in people's
lives? You'd read the daily paper and then move on with your day.

As for the popular music, I dunno. I mean 80s music is distinctly optimistic
in contrast with 90s grunge. Maybe it was an echo of the disco era of the 70s
that bled into the music style?

I remember the 90s very well and it definitely was an optimistic period even
though the music was mixed, with hip hop taking off amongst the gang violence
of the early 90s. And grunge and emo with their much more emotional versions
of rock. Still, seemed like the world was generally at peace and everything
was getting better and people believed they were getting better.

In many ways the world is still getting better, but there seems to be a lot of
tension today and I don't know what all the root causes of that are.

~~~
toyg
The positivity of ‘80s culture was a reaction to the darkness of the ‘70s,
which were marred by political violence, the heroin epidemic, massive
international tensions, and a lot of ‘60s acts trying to stay relevant by
taking themselves way too seriously. At the time, a lot of the intellectual
establishment criticized the ‘80s shift as vapid, shallow, and “commercial”,
in the context of a rising yuppie culture based on banal materialism.

The ‘90s felt peaceful because the Cold War was over and Desert Storm was a
walk in the park. Europe was uniting, political-correctness was rising (which
helped minorities get more respect every day), and a lot of people thought
that we could now move on from “capitalism vs socialism” to a capitalist
society that could responsibly adopt the best bits of alternative systems.

~~~
chrisco255
Interesting tidbit I recall from an interview with Steve Martin, a stand up
comedian who became popular in the mid-late 70s:

"Mr. MARTIN: Yes. It sounds so frivolous now but it was a crucial decision
then. I - you know, the Vietnam War was raging but it was winding down.
America was very politically conscious. There were protests, you know, there
was political humor everywhere, and I just sensed that the era was ending,
that it - you know, it was a kind of - I don't like this word but it was an
implosion because you know, you just can't keep taking drugs and have a
philosophy, live on. People are dying, and you know, Charles Manson came on
the scene and besmirched everyone with long hair. And so I decided, OK, I'm
putting on a suit, I'm putting on a tie and I'm cutting my hair. And I cut
every political reference out of my act, which was a staple for comedians at
the time because it was such an easy laugh. You just mentioned the word Nixon
or something - everybody would cheer, I mean, meaning because they didn't like
him. And so that was, at that point, the difference between me and them."
-[https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=989365...](https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=98936589)

------
partiallypro
I've known about Poolside for a while, looks like they've changed their format
a bit (it used to just be a full sized 80s videos with background music.) When
I used it often, I discovered some artists which was nice.

~~~
toyg
Yup, same. The new website is pretty cool, as it is the fact that they’ve
diversified over a few different playlists.

I’m slightly sad that they removed some of the videos they used in the past.

------
MrBuddyCasino
Accompanying artwork: [https://www.creativeboom.com/inspiration/poolside-fm-
gets-a-...](https://www.creativeboom.com/inspiration/poolside-fm-gets-a-
refresh-with-a-90s-operating-system-in-your-browser-with-super-summer-music-
and-vhs-visuals/)

------
cateye
My expectation was that this was Uber for pools: a VC backed 2 sided on demand
pool marketplace where I could instantly book and swim. Now I'm totally
confused :) <s>

~~~
URSpider94
No, that would be [https://www.swimply.com](https://www.swimply.com)

And as someone who owns a pool, it will freeze over here in CA before I let
some stranger book it for a party on the Internet. This is the pets.com of the
sharing economy.

------
creaghpatr
Poolside FM is great music to play in the office; it's upbeat but never
obnoxious or explicit; no one ever complains. I don't stream the graphics
though I think that would be a little cheesy for work.

------
ungzd
See also: [https://plaza.one/](https://plaza.one/)

------
VectorLock
This reminds of the rose colored Internet of the past.

------
atum47
Well, you beat me to to it. I've been creating radio visualizers and fake OS
libraries to make this kind of projects. Yours is well done and I love it.
Congratulations.

------
dcposch
Niice

Hat tip to the classic, the original:

windows93.net

------
xrd
Makes me have hope for the internet again. Thank you.

------
Disruptive_Dave
Crazy, been on poolside for at least 6 years now. Tell everyone I can about
it. It's just fun. Simple.

------
gunshai
I feel ignorant but the radio never loads for some reason.

Edit : ahh > the mojito cooled server has hit it's limit.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
That’s too bad, its awesome 80s/Vapourwavy stuff. I wonder whether SoundCloud
limits are daily or monthly.

~~~
toyg
If i remember correctly, daily.

------
seapunk
I would like to find a list of similar places on the internet. Also I use
Poolside FM for a while now and I liked their IG account too:
[https://www.instagram.com/poolsidefm/](https://www.instagram.com/poolsidefm/)

------
tartoran
It's cool and in 1997 I was around 16, so this does bring back some good
memories. Very well done. Is this just for the the visual reminiscence of the
mid 90s or does it have a direction that I am not aware of? Good job!

~~~
toyg
This is actually v.2 (or even 3) of the site. The previous one was just a “tv
channel” showing ‘80s tv material while playing music “you would hear by the
poolside”. The idea was to play music that feels all summer-y and lounging,
with a touch of retro nostalgia for what were arguably the peak years of
Miami-style iconography. I think the guys behind it are Scottish.

------
leshokunin
I love how this isn't at all what you'd do if you were to optimize for
usability, but it's absolutely a great experience.

It's like they maxed out the style stats and disregarded all other
conventions. I love it.

------
robbiet480
Looks like we killed their SoundCloud API access with too many requests.

------
kpennell
Sad. Soundcloud API maxes out at 15000 calls per day and these guys hit it.
I'm not sure how Hype Machine gets around it.

------
YoannMoinet
See also: [http://www.chiptune.com/](http://www.chiptune.com/)

------
annoyingnoob
Cute. No way I'm going to enter my email to ride a jackass, homie.

The 'Format C:\' option made my day.

------
whalesalad
My first computer was a Macintosh Quadra 610 running Mac OS System 7. It
looked exactly like this!

~~~
stringyham
Oh, the memories!

LC 475 and Performa 5200 here

------
sub7
I don't know wtf this is but it's amazing. Windows 3.1 throwback

~~~
classified
It's the look of a classic Mac OS desktop, not Windoze.

------
throwaway180118
Whoa, I was just thinking about this site today. Amazing aesthetic.

~~~
ta999999171
A E S T H E T I C

------
aazaa
Fun little vacation.

